
An incomplete list of classic papers every Software Architect should read - alanfranzoni
http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2014/06/09/an-incomplete-list-of-classic-papers-every-software-architect-should-read/
======
DyslexicAtheist
extremely useful:

> _Before we start, let me point you to a 2-page paper, “Hanson 1999:
> Efficient Reading of Papers in Science and Technology“, which shows you how
> to assess whether a particular text should be worth your time – without
> having to read it all!_

